
Facebook Employee Suicide Cover-Up - bubbab
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbEQriZEfoI
======
tapatio
Who's the manager?

------
bakuninsbart
The video is about (internal) hearsay, the guy doing the video was fired
recently and is still quite salty about it.

Still, it is a really interesting inside look and does reflect some of the
issues I have heard friends and collegues talk about. These high stress
environments are toxic, and it is ludicrous that some of the best in the field
are working in such terrible conditions.

